# Asbestos insulation?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like TSI. 

That stuff is extremely friable and very dangerous. Proceed with caution even when working around it. Unless you absolutely know what you were doing, this is a job for a professional abatement company.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

It is impossible to determine if a particular material contains asbestos without having it laboratory tested. Locate a laboratory near you that has asbestos testing capability, go visit, and they will give you a sampling kit with instructions. Then they can test your sample and tell you if there is asbestos in the material. This cannot be done by visual inspection, and certainly cannot be done on an internet chat forum such as this one.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Agreed. But it is probable in this case. No reason to panic but do have it tested and proceed as if it does contain asbestos till you know otherwise.


----------



## corolla123 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input, if it is not disturbed / I dont touch it, it's safe right?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Asbestos is a problem when it is friable, meaning it is breaking into small pieces that can get airborne and be inhaled. You are the only person who can see the actual insulation condition, so you are the only one who can judge if it is friable in its current condition. If it is flaking off and getting airborne, and if the insulation contains asbestos, then I would say it is not safe.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

corolla123 said:


> Thanks everyone for your input, if it is not disturbed / I dont touch it, it's safe right?


Ayuh,.... There's no reason to walk out the door, 'n stay at a motel, til it's mitigated,...
No,....

But ya should take a small sample, 'n send it out for testin', 'n explore yer options,...
Yes,...


----------

